# Which miter saw to replace broken c10fsh?



## carawaystrim (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to this site but have enjoyed reading responses in the past. This morning I dropped and broke my 7 year old Hitachi c10fsh that I loved. Now Lowes doesnt carry anymore so I have been researching which saws are comparable in price and whether to go with the same saw I broke or try a different model/brand. I install cabinets and trim and use the saw mostly mobile not in the shop. Thanks in advance for your feedback and experiences!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

carawaystrim said:


> Hello all, I am new to this site but have enjoyed reading responses in the past. This morning I dropped and broke my 7 year old Hitachi c10fsh that I loved. Now Lowes doesnt carry anymore so I have been researching which saws are comparable in price and whether to go with the same saw I broke or try a different model/brand. I install cabinets and trim and use the saw mostly mobile not in the shop. Thanks in advance for your feedback and experiences!


Hi - Welcome to the site. 
From a weight standpoint, the Hitachi is real hard to beat for having to lug around. I believe that was a slider. You may want to try here, I've had good luck with them:

http://bigskytool.com/Miter_Saws___c375.aspx


----------



## carawaystrim (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, if I do go with the hitachi again, they have a good selection!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

carawaystrim said:


> Thanks, if I do go with the hitachi again, they have a good selection!


While I do like Hitachi stuff and usually hesitate about getting into "which is best" discussions, since you are using the thing professionally, I would take a hard look at the Festool kapex. The cost is at least 2X of most anything else but seem a favorite among those earning a living with their tools. Just a thought:smile:


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_C10FS...d=745943598&&gclid=CJ-muYeisbYCFQfqnAod5g8AVQ



Here's a refurbished c10fsh. I think they still make them or at least they are still available online. Most of the trim guys I know use this saw and its the same one I use. It's a great saw for job site work and even better when you set it up on a mobile base. I think if you are used to this saw you won't be happy switching to a different brand. Best one for what it does.


----------



## carawaystrim (Apr 3, 2013)

*Decision....*

Hello all, thanks for the suggestions. I thought about the Kapex as well as staying with the hitachi. I've researched quite a few brands and finally decided to give the Bosch GCM12SD 12-Inch Dual-Bevel Glide Miter A shot. It's in the same price range as replacing my hitachi new (mine only cost $525 @ lowes...) I like the idea of setting it right against the wall since I'm often set up in narrow hallways in hotels or homes. It's in the way from Blue Toolking @ $669 fee shipping. I'll post about how it works out. 

Thanks,
Michael Caraway


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

carawaystrim said:


> Hello all, thanks for the suggestions. I thought about the Kapex as well as staying with the hitachi. I've researched quite a few brands and finally decided to give the Bosch GCM12SD 12-Inch Dual-Bevel Glide Miter A shot. It's in the same price range as replacing my hitachi new (mine only cost $525 @ lowes...) I like the idea of setting it right against the wall since I'm often set up in narrow hallways in hotels or homes. It's in the way from Blue Toolking @ $669 fee shipping. I'll post about how it works out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael Caraway



It is a heavy beast, I would not want to drag it around. I believe it tips the scales at 75 pounds. It also spews dust everywhere.

I have had my Kapex for almost 4 years. Worth every penny for the on site carpenter.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I figure for the extra cost of blades and the extra size and weight a 12" a 10" cuts most of what a 12" will do for me. Dual bevel, slide, that is.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I always thought a 10 inch would be fine...and most lkely it wold have been. But I am gld I got a 12"/ I really like the Dewalt 780. More than once the 12 inch size helped me out.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My Makita 10" slide miter is easy to transport and a great trim saw.
Hitachi is great also.
Warner is correct with the weight issue...that's more of a stationary shop saw.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> My Makita 10" slide miter is easy to transport and a great trim saw.
> Hitachi is great also.
> Warner is correct with the weight issue...that's more of a stationary shop saw.


 
My 10" Makita is just about 18 or 19 years old now and will STILL do stair treads all day long...

Only things that ever needed replacing were the bearings (most recent repair), brushes, and many power cords over the years.

I have no doubt I will still be using this slider ten years from now... :yes:

Also use the Hitachis but LOVE the Makita.


----------



## nightriderrv (Apr 25, 2013)

I really like the Dewalt slider I have too it still runs and cuts just as good as the first day it came out of the box


----------

